# ZinPro zinc supplement



## Chicknmomma (Sep 15, 2015)

Hello, where might I get ZinPro for my doe who appears to have a zinc deficiency? I only see it in 55 pound bags online. Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Not sure exactly what you're looking for, but I searched Amazon and they have quite a selection...

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=Zinpro

So what are the signs of zinc deficiency?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

Maybe you can find another brand with the same stuff in it? They sell zinc supplements at Whole Foods.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

For my doeling, she has crusty scabs on her legs. The vet scraped, no mites, no lice, and her third choice was zinc deficiency. It's nice having a goat savvy vet.


----------



## Chicknmomma (Sep 15, 2015)

CrazyDogLady said:


> For my doeling, she has crusty scabs on her legs. The vet scraped, no mites, no lice, and her third choice was zinc deficiency. It's nice having a goat savvy vet.


What did your vet prescribe?

Mine has the thick, flaky, scabby skin. And she has always been the only one like this. She sleeps right next to her sister every night who has beautiful, healthy skin and coat. They get loose minerals and copper boluses.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

ZinPro, she gets 1/8 teaspoonful daily. She's 30 lbs, I don't have the tub in front of me for how that was titrated.


----------



## Chicknmomma (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you! Did you have to order the big 50 lb bag?? 
Edited - oh I see you said "tub," so I guess you didn't!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a doe that has scabs and flaky skin.. I guess I'll begin supplementing zinc! 

Kristen, so was this what you got?

https://www.amazon.com/Zinpro-Suppl...ie=UTF8&qid=1479073909&sr=8-3&keywords=Zinpro


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

My vet gave me a little smaller container, but it's ZinPro.


----------



## ZinproGoat (Feb 11, 2016)

*TruCare4*

You might consider TruCare4, which contains Zinpro zinc, manganese, copper, and cobalt. It's available on Amazon in a 35-oz. bag. Here's a web-link for it, which includes a description of benefits, a video and a link to order: http://trucareminerals.com/#four.


----------



## Chicknmomma (Sep 15, 2015)

Perfect!! I followed the link and ordered a bag! Thank you!!!


----------



## ZinproGoat (Feb 11, 2016)

You're welcome!:smile: Looking forward to hearing that your goats are doing better soon!


----------

